# Gheenoe classic or ????



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure what your price range is, but check out Inshore Power Boats. Brad makes some sweet skiffs


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

price range is 2000 to 4000 depending on the boat/motor/age/condition etc. I've bought new boats before and would far rather own a good used boat. 

Rich

p.s. Ideally, someone would be able to meet me in Tallahassee ( or any place West of that). I can drive that far in one day from Houston. RG


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

A Gheenoe Classic, Lt15 or a LT25 with stick steering for the center seat would be a Great set up for you.  A LT15 is rated for a 15, a LT25 rated for a 25 are the best of the Gheenoe's line up but just came out in 2008 so a used one is harder to find. Center stick steering will balance the boat better when fishing alone. Look for a low or high front deck, add a trolling motor and a butt seat on the front deck and you will have a great set up.
This boat is setup for two people, because my wife almost aiways go with me.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

a 15 hp would be just fine. I am not interested in setting any speed records. 25 would work, but is not necessary. Rich

I would actually prefer a 2 cycle, rather than a 4, but either would be ok... RG


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looove my classic ....

Someday an LT but the "right Situation" Will have to come along ...

Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i wouldnt discount the poling platforms especially if one already is on the boat. i hardley ever pole from mine but find it more useful as a place to mount rod holders, lean against while i'm fishing from the back of the boat and a nice table top to sit my sandwich down when i'm cranking in another fat redfish   ;D


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Southbound. Oh, I agree wholeheartedly. I wouldn't be removing one if it came on the boat. I have a number of grandchildren. I can easily see chasing one of them up there to help Gramps catch a redfish. They would probably think that was the best part of the trip! Thanks for the comment and ideas.

Now, find me a good, clean Classic or LT 15/25, please... 
Ha Ha and regards, Rich


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are a few of them in the for sale section, also there is a growing group from Texas (they have a Matagorda trip planned) could be a good source of information for you.

Cheers


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep. I have been in touch with a few of the sellers here. One hangup is the distance. At least one seller wants to wait to sell locally ( I don't blame him), rather than drive 300 miles to meet me in Tallahassee. 

My side of the same drive is 600 miles one way in one day; a hotel stay; and a long drive back pulling a boat with which I am not familiar. 

I am in touch with at least one of the guys on the Matagorda trip, too. 

What is interesting to me.... on this discussion.... is the lack ( other than one respondent) of any suggestions that fit my needs other than the Gheenoe. That speaks volumes for the Gheenoe's reputation.

regards, Rich


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

You kind of narrowed it down yourself. You want a stable, powered boat that most closely resembles the characteristics of a kayak, and will be fishing alone most of the time. The price range ceiling is $4,000. This is Gheenoe territory all the way. I don't know of any boat that will fulfill those qualities as closely as the 'Noe. You'll love the Classic, or even a Highsider.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

rich, although I do not have aboat to sell you i do have a wealth of info. please feel free to call me with any questions regarding gheenoe.

My up time is 0600 2300 everyday so do not hesitate to call...

321-863-4692


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Get test rides ...

Dave


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

"get test rides" Well, that is always the correct way to do it...but...in this case, given the distances involved..it might not work out that way. 

Was there a particular reason or "hidden warning" that I should be aware of? Please PM me if necessary.

p.s. Had a line on a Classic today...but...didn't work out. Still looking. Rich


----------



## rjacobia (Feb 4, 2010)

If you take your time, you will be able to find a really nice Classic. I bought a loaded one last year with a 15 Yamaha 4 stroke and all the goodies in great shape for $2000. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This Little beauty went for $2400.00 with a 9.9 Evenrude ...

I haul Gheenoes for Gas food and Use at destination for 2 hours ...LOL


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Noel, was that Black Boat a highsider or a Classic? 

I am strongly leaning towards a Classic due to the size of my big butt. 

Of course, if someone had a boat nearby that I could try...the Highsider might be OK. There are many more Highsiders for sale ( compared to Classics)...but...I am too far away to compare them. thanks for your help and input. Rich


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Noel, was that Black Boat a highsider or a Classic?


It is easily identify as a classic by the flat portion of the bow.


----------

